# ****HOMEBOYZ COLOR RIMM FEST*****



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THERE SEEMS TO BE ALOT OF NEW MENBERS ON THIS SITE , AND SOME OLD MENBERS WHO REALLY DONT KNOW ,SO LETS POST UP YOUR WHEELS . I DONT CLAME TO BE THE BEST, CAUSE CLAME TO BETTER THEN THE REST!!!!!!!!! LOOK AND YOU WILL SEE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

well thats all for now


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

burgandy(spelling) spokes


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

my black 14x7's... keith made six for me


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

my bentley blues...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i believe i got these from keith also...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

:biggrin: better picture of the burgandy spare wheel


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

thats it for me ...


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

I love all these rims!!!  nice as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what part kc you from?




> _Originally posted by PlayOnPlayaz_@Feb 23 2005, 03:44 PM
> *I love all these rims!!!  nice as always :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2766941[/snapback]​*


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Homeboys
Do you a daytons hex adaptor or bullet knockoff? How much?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

homboyz the best out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

TTT i know there more out there..come on people...post them up


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Feb 23 2005, 03:50 PM
> *what part kc you from?
> [snapback]2766967[/snapback]​*


Prospect


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u rolling?


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

hey how long do them colored rims take cuz i ordered mine last night but never asked him when they come. i know on my last set is was bout 2 weeks but that was only a blue dish this time i got 2 tone.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

about 2 weeks....


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

cool... who paints them wheels and stuff where is his shop and this stuff if i may ask


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

u getting powdered or painted?


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

powder


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

the old linc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Too bad you dont do bike rims.  :tears:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

a few


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Feb 23 2005, 11:33 AM
> *
> [snapback]2766173[/snapback]​*


these are mine i was gunna post a pic but you beat me to it homie ,just think the 1st in the uk with coloured spokes all thanks to keith


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

koo..i loved them


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Feb 23 2005, 10:33 AM
> *
> [snapback]2766169[/snapback]​*


those are my rims Ill be ordering more in the future from homeboyz


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

REAL NEAT :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Another


----------



## ReaLnez604 (Jan 29, 2005)

i want those sooo bad ^^^^


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Here's mine!
[attachmentid=115140]


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Feb 25 2005, 10:53 PM
> *
> [snapback]2778634[/snapback]​*


I like them


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1109137334.jpg


YO KEITH WHAT COMBO IS THIS? BLACK SPOKES, CHROME LIP, BLACK DISH?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ALSO HOW MUCH FOR THESE 2 14X7 2 14X6 TO CHICAGO?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ALSO KEITH U GOT ANY PICS OF BLACK LIP, BLACK SPOKES?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn this shit looks good cant wait to get a set myself


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=115713]

[attachmentid=115714]


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I LIKE THESE RIMS :biggrin: I WONT A PAIR LIKE THIS


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

my coupe


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

u shoulda color matched


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HAPPY PEOPLE


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:0 this car is an ORGASM TO THE EYE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr. Lucky (Apr 20, 2005)

Keith, Got any pics of all white with chrome hub and chrome K/O? Thanks! Vannesa? Your a lucky man sir!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lucky_@Apr 29 2005, 03:18 AM
> *Keith,  Got any pics of all white with chrome hub and chrome K/O?  Thanks!  Vannesa?  Your a lucky man sir!
> [snapback]3070666[/snapback]​*


SORRY I DONT I DO HAVE A SET CHEAP WHITE DISH AND HUM 500 SHIPPED


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Keith I need a set of 13x7 rev with Kandy Brandywine hub and nipples.


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry need price shipped to Stockton,CA 95205


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Apr 29 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Sorry need price shipped to Stockton,CA 95205
> [snapback]3073101[/snapback]​*


510 shippped


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> 510 shippped
> 
> 
> Do you have any chips


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres mine from keith


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 27 2005, 01:31 PM
> *I LIKE THESE RIMS :biggrin: I WONT A PAIR LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


aint they the shit homie all thanks to keith and trust me they look even better in real life pics just dont do them justice just gotta get the rest of the car finished now


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

our 2 :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

homie's cars that i painted


----------



## Mr. Lucky (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok, how 'bout a set of four 13's all black with chrome hub, nipples and K/O and thin white tires shipped to 95963, Hook up a pic Keith! Thanks.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Sup Keith.....


Need Powdercoated Centers.....(only outter spokes not inner) (5) 14x6 Shipped to 33525......

Let me know when to send money....Also when you think I would get?

Need the darker shad of this color.

Thanks man......Let me know!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 1 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Sup Keith.....
> Need Powdercoated Centers.....(only outter spokes not inner) (5) 14x6 Shipped to 33525......
> 
> ...



I had that same color cadi green grey metallic there isnt a real good powder to match it IMO have keith get you some gold ones


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

my brothers regal, pic from lowrider magazine's website 05 indy show pics...thanks keith-[attachmentid=160660]


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 1 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Sup Keith.....
> Need Powdercoated Centers.....(only outter spokes not inner) (5) 14x6 Shipped to 33525......
> 
> ...


so you only want the front spokes?? nothing esle? like 650 shiped...for 5 14/6 r all comp. shippped


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 2 2005, 08:34 AM
> *so you only want the front spokes?? nothing esle?  like 650 shiped...for 5 14/6 r  all comp.  shippped
> [snapback]3083911[/snapback]​*


Do you have the color.......to match

I was thinking front spokes, hub, nips, and bullet all coated

Leave back spokes, and dish chrome.

Do you think it would look ok.

Could you show me the color?

Thanks,
J


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 2 2005, 09:01 AM
> *Do you have the color.......to match
> 
> I was thinking front spokes, hub, nips, and bullet all coated
> ...


this is real close


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@May 1 2005, 11:25 PM
> *my brothers regal, pic from lowrider magazine's website 05 indy show pics...thanks keith-[attachmentid=160660]
> [snapback]3082879[/snapback]​*



this has to be tight wheel and color combo on the internet. I mean breath taking.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 2 2005, 12:40 PM
> *this is real close
> [snapback]3084816[/snapback]​*


That dont match.......at all......is that the best you can do?


I was thinking this would be better. I will get a color code for you.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Here you go!

http://www.eastwood.com/shopping/product/d...5&iProductID=84


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@May 3 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Here you go!
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/shopping/product/d...5&iProductID=84
> [snapback]3090825[/snapback]​*


that power is not going to work but ill double check in the morning...its a wrinkle fishish


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Here it is Keith This is what I want Exactly.....with the color I showed you If it will work.

I will be back Saturday....Will send you money then..........

Sorry I keep changing my mind......No more I promise. If you can get that color cool....if not just let me know.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

these are mine


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what you got that would go good with my ride its a stock volvo color safron from like 97-98 c 70 im looking for gold chrome and paitn or powder coat combo


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

a few more


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

Keith is the fuckin man.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 4 2005, 11:01 AM
> *what you got that would go good with my ride its a stock volvo color safron from like 97-98 c 70 im looking for gold chrome and paitn or powder coat combo
> [snapback]3094407[/snapback]​*


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Keith are mine done yet. The black chrome going to 28301


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

How much for 14x7's with orange spokes and lip

or just orange spokes shipped to 48708

Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@May 7 2005, 01:46 PM
> *How much for 14x7's with orange spokes and lip----680 SHIPPPIED
> 
> or just orange spokes shipped to 48708...510 SHIPPPIED
> ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 8 2005, 10:51 AM
> *
> [snapback]3111194[/snapback]​*


Thanks Keith, can you post up some sample oranges so I can tell you which one I want. I get paid Thurs. and will order then.

Also if youre doin tires right now how much for the orange spoke 14x7 reverse, with 175/75/14's mounted and balnced shipped to 48708

Thanks.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@May 8 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Thanks Keith, can you post up some sample oranges so I can tell you which one I want. I get paid Thurs. and will order then.
> 
> Also if youre doin tires right now how much for the orange spoke 14x7 reverse, with 175/75/14's mounted and balnced shipped to 48708
> ...


im lookin for more


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah I'm thinkin like like the color on the nipples on that second set. That looks pretty close well, here is the car I'm lookin for the color on the sides


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

I didnt even think about it but those rims are from you too.

yeah its gonna hafta be a little lighter than that second one.

Thanks


----------



## maccaroni5 (May 7, 2005)

Bitchin rims


----------



## maccaroni5 (May 7, 2005)

they are the coolest rims i have ever seen..all of them


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

I need these in 13x7 for a 66 Chevy Impala. How much would it cost. Do you sale your rims w/tires?
[attachmentid=168696]

My zip is 34744
Kissimmee, FL

I want these for car show time. I'll ride my other ones as for daily use.
I just need a price so I'll be prepared for the amount.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlaregsirrah_@May 13 2005, 07:13 AM
> *I need these in 13x7 for a 66 Chevy Impala.  How much would it cost.  Do you sale your rims w/tires?
> [attachmentid=168696]
> 
> ...


650 shippped.....add 160 for tires


----------



## richierich1dub (Apr 24, 2005)

Attached image(s)
i c this car all the time...ayo couple my bois useta be in soul surviors


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks kieth


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

DAMN,,,,degre576 YOU GOT SOME NICE ASS RIMS,
WHAT CHIPS ARE YOU GOING WITH?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@May 21 2005, 07:53 PM
> *DAMN,,,,degre576  YOU GOT SOME NICE ASS RIMS,
> WHAT CHIPS ARE YOU GOING WITH?
> [snapback]3168117[/snapback]​*


im having some made for me. Plaqueworkz is going to male them teal with pink spade in the middle. spade is the blvd aces symbol


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

oh and im going to add some pinstriping to those rims to match the stripping on the car


----------



## BERTO_84_BR (Jul 19, 2004)

DAMN :thumbsup: I DIDNT SEE ONE ON HERE THAT I DIDNT LIKE. NICE JOB, ILL BE HAVING TO GET SOME WHEN I GET BACK TO THE STATES (IN 3 YRS) :tears:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2005, 06:19 PM
> *thanks kieth
> [snapback]3168042[/snapback]​*


LOOOKS GREAT...JUST MAKE SURE YOU PUT DOWN HOMEBOYZ DID THE WHEELS, WHEN YOU DO THE PHOTO SHOOT,,LATELY ALL MY WORK GOES TO LA WIRE....THERE NOT EVEN IN BUSINSE ANYMORE...THEY RATHER PUT SOMEONE ELSE THEN HOMEBOYZ


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

i want these miami 33139 how much


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

these white and gold ones are fukkin sick!!!! makes me wanna paint my car white and get those spokes!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

this fuckin topic makes me wanna put my car back on sum 14'z......  :dunno:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

them wheel's look good bro


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Jun 2 2005, 11:19 AM
> *this fuckin topic makes me wanna put my car back on sum 14'z......   :dunno:
> [snapback]3213996[/snapback]​*





or better yet, 13's.

j.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

dubs[attachmentid=191429]pic courtesy of drastic auto club site...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

both by keith


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

oops for got this one too


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=195568]

Thanks homie. I tell everyone who asks that youll hook'em up with the best rims.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 here you go


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Good work Keith :thumbsup:


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: firme


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Apr 4 2005, 08:33 PM~2953964
> *:biggrin:
> *


how much for some just like those?the ones on the white 93 cadi


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=359118]
[attachmentid=359119]


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Nov 21 2005, 11:48 PM~4253595
> *how much for some just like those?the ones on the white 93 cadi
> *


650 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 WE BUILT SHIT OTHER LOVE TO HATE ON


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MORE WITH OVER 100 SETS THIS YEAR


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2005, 10:41 PM~4260031
> *:biggrin:
> *


the bottom 2 are the best lol...i think both those pics were from the rims i got from you keith :biggrin: 
im thinking about another color set...
something for this


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

maybe some spokrs to match the top..hit me up with a price please 14/7s of course :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Nov 22 2005, 09:51 PM~4260128
> *maybe some spokrs to match the top..hit me up with a price please 14/7s of course :biggrin:
> *


WHITE SPOKES...BLUE NIPPLES....WOULD LOOK COOL


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2005, 09:44 PM~4259636
> *:0  :0  :0 WE BUILT SHIT OTHER LOVE TO HATE ON
> *


TO BAD YOU DON'T BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT!IT MUST BE NICE FOR TAKING CREDIT FOR OTHER PEOPLES WORK!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 22 2005, 10:00 PM~4260206
> *TO BAD YOU DON'T BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT!IT MUST BE NICE FOR TAKING CREDIT FOR OTHER PEOPLES WORK!
> *


YOU MUST HATE YOURSELF ...IF YOU STOP WORRYING ABOUT THE NEXT GUY,AND WORRYIN ABOUT YOURSELF SO DAMM MUCH MAYBE YOUD SELL SOMETHING......OH HERES WHAT I LOOK LIKE SINCE YOU WHERE ASKIN


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

I AREADY KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE FOOL... ONLY IF YOU KNEW WHO I WAS.... TEMPER TEMPER.. THATS WHY YOUR CUSTOMERS COME TO ME OR GALAXY WIRE WHEELS!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 22 2005, 10:12 PM~4260300
> *I AREADY KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE FOOL... ONLY IF YOU KNEW WHO I WAS.... TEMPER TEMPER.. THATS WHY YOUR CUSTOMERS COME TO ME OR GALAXY WIRE WHEELS!
> *


oh i know who you are we where rigth next to you at the super show ....and if you really belive my customers go to you ...you dont read my topics to well....good luck,im not the one to hate on your sells ,unlike your self albert....nor do i call you names that proves nothing,it does upset somepeople( my homies..but not me!!!!!) so do your thing...cause im doing it


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WE SELL TIRES TOO


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2005, 08:44 PM~4260056
> *MORE  WITH OVER 100 SETS THIS YEAR
> *


how much this but with yellow hub not spokes


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 11:17 PM~4260640
> *how much this but with yellow hub not spokes
> *


550 UCE THAT HAS A CROME LIP


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2005, 10:18 PM~4260646
> *550 UCE  THAT HAS A CROME LIP
> *


it look like the lip is yellow.......so how much for yellow lip and hub


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 11:19 PM~4260651
> *it look like the lip is yellow.......so how much for yellow lip and hub
> *


YOUR RIGTH .....SAME PRICE ,ITS MORE WORK....MORE MASKING


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2005, 10:56 PM~4260172
> *WHITE SPOKES...BLUE NIPPLES....WOULD LOOK COOL
> *


ya that would look good...how much shipped for 14/7s with white spokes and blue nips..same color blue as the top on the car in that pic...also do you know if the adapters i have for my 89 towncar will fit this 65 continental im getting?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 22 2005, 11:00 PM~4260206
> *TO BAD YOU DON'T BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT!IT MUST BE NICE FOR TAKING CREDIT FOR OTHER PEOPLES WORK!
> *


dam why do other sellers have to be such assholes on this site....theres more than enough buisness on here for more than 1 wheel dealer...dont see why you have to come on here running your month ...makes you no better than any other low life on this site.....Homeboyz has good customer service and super fast shipping..great prices to...may not always be the cheapest but you get what you pay for when you buy cheaper shit ..we all know that....if you dont like the man dont talk to the man or TRY to ruin his buisness.....keyword was TRY ..all your doing is keeping his topics at the top


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Nov 23 2005, 08:48 AM~4262079
> *dam why do other sellers have to be such assholes on this site....theres more than enough buisness on here for more than 1 wheel dealer...dont see why you have to come on here running your month ...makes you no better than any other low life on this site.....Homeboyz has good customer service and super fast shipping..great prices to...may not always be the cheapest but you get what you pay for when you buy cheaper shit ..we all know that....if you dont like the man dont talk to the man or TRY to ruin his buisness.....keyword was TRY ..all your doing is keeping his topics at the top
> *


ya its funny, some people think by under cutting prices ,and talkin shit,there going to inprove there sells,and make me go away!!thats not good sells all they do is fallow what im doing!!!....some people dont like me cause they N V My life style or they think im makin alot of money on sellin rimms(hahaha) i trip on how they clame i dont make my rimms, i some times take apart,,,i always take my parts to the powder coater.and i have 2 diff people make rimms for me......but they are still my shit.....but yet people try to dis me on that!!! well ill i have to say....IT MAKES ME STONGER!! AND NOW IM BRINGIN IN OVER 10K SETS OF WHEELS NEXT YEAR AND ILL GET EVEN STONGER!!....THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING.............


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 23 2005, 10:42 AM~4262374
> *ya its funny, some people  think by under cutting prices ,and talkin shit,there going to inprove there sells,and  make me go away!!thats not good sells all they do is fallow what im doing!!!....some people dont like me cause they N V My life style or they think im makin alot of money on sellin rimms(hahaha) i trip on how they clame i dont make my rimms, i some times take apart,,,i always take my parts to the powder coater.and i have 2 diff people make rimms for me......but they are still my shit.....but yet  people try to dis me on that!!! well ill i have to say....IT MAKES ME STONGER!!  AND NOW IM BRINGIN IN OVER 10K SETS OF WHEELS NEXT YEAR AND ILL GET EVEN STONGER!!....THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING.............
> *



lol ya also gives you something to laugh at....So whats the price on the white spokes and matching blue nipples for my new ride :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Nov 23 2005, 10:11 AM~4262575
> *lol ya also gives you something to laugh at....So whats the price on the white spokes and matching blue nipples for my new ride  :biggrin:
> *


560 SHIPPPED


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2005, 08:44 PM~4259636
> *:0  :0  :0 WE BUILT SHIT OTHER LOVE TO HATE ON
> *


dam homie them bottom wires are the shit .....................hang on there mine :biggrin: 


and for the fool talkin shit FUCK YOU go to your own topic keith does his shit n does it well ,or are you jealous that keiths selling more than you


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 23 2005, 01:44 PM~4264299
> *dam homie them bottom wires are the shit .....................hang on there mine  :biggrin:
> and for the fool talkin shit FUCK YOU  go to your own topic keith does his shit n does it well ,or are you jealous that keiths selling more than you
> *


HAY STEVE I ANIT NO BIGGIE ,,,PEOPLE SEE RIGTH THOUGHT IT....JUST LIKE THEY DID WITHTHE OTHERS,......


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

how much for these but black


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Nov 24 2005, 12:37 AM~4268520
> *how much for these but black
> *


1100


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YOU KNOW ITS HATE WHEN OTHERS COME UPON THE TOPIC TO RUIN IT AS ALWAYS, BAD THING IS THERE ARE FROM THE SAME SHOP,JUST A DIFF USER NAME


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

how much for that style, but chrome isntead of gold...... and olive/pea green 14s to 97007


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoeSTATE_@Nov 28 2005, 09:43 PM~4295494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


675


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 28 2005, 11:46 PM~4296477
> *675
> *


HOW MUCH FOR JUST ONE OF THESE 14X7 BUT WITH A WHITE KNOCKOFF?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 6 2005, 11:18 PM~4353032
> *HOW MUCH FOR JUST ONE OF THESE 14X7 BUT WITH A WHITE KNOCKOFF?
> *


IM SEEIN IF I CAN GET U A DISPLAY WHEEL...OK ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2005, 11:26 AM~4355507
> *IM  SEEIN IF I CAN GET U A DISPLAY WHEEL...OK ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------

